# April 15th HD DVD buy on Amazon



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

There's an organized Amazon buy over on AVSForum today. I just preordered the following:

Smokin' Aces
The Road Warrior
Smokey and the Bandit
Liar Liar
Bruce Almighty
Mystery Men


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I missed it... although I think I've got everything already ordered or pre-ordered that I want right now.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I am not sure what good these organized buys really are in the long run. You get a short term surge, and then everything returns to normal. 

If I was a studio, these kinds of events wouldn't move me in any direction. The only thing that would capture and keep my attention is to look at the sales records over a period of time. Doing it this way almost eliminates any benefit of a HD DVD buy day.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it was worth it for purchasing a couple of movies I wouldnt otherwise and particapted mainly in the first two. Having another purchase day every month I think is a bit too much... 

I think the first purchase day was last Sept and wouldnt mind particapting in an annual type of thing but again I dont think people should be holding off on purchases each month just to all place the orders on the same day.

Personally on the last purchase day I made sure I put my order in for the month the day before to get higher on any pre-order lists...


----------

